# class, interface or enum expected



## tommiwe (28. Nov 2008)

Hallo Profis!

Ich brauch mal gerade Eure Hilfe. In meinem Programm tritt obiger Fehler auf. Ich weiß wohl, dass es irgendwie daran liegt, dass ich Variablen in einer Methode aufrufe und dort die Variablen wohl nicht bekannt sind. Da es sich im SourceCode aber um Variablen (Schaltflächen) handelt, die Netbeans plaziert hat, kann ich sie nicht ändern.
Hier der Code

```
* The application's main frame.
 */
public class TRRBView extends FrameView {
      DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("0.00");
    static double AE1;
    static double AE2;   ....usw
   

    public TRRBView(SingleFrameApplication app) {
        super(app);

        initComponents(); ...usw

            }

   
    /** This method is called from within the constructor to
     * initialize the form.
     * WARNING: Do NOT modify this code. The content of this method is
     * always regenerated by the Form Editor.
     */
    // <editor-fold defaultstate="collapsed" desc="Generated Code">                          
    private void initComponents() {

        mainPanel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jPanel1 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jTFFlaeche1 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFFlaeche2 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFFlaeche3 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFFlaeche4 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFFlaeche5 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jLabel2 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel3 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel4 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel5 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel6 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel7 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel8 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel9 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel10 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel11 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel12 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel13 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel14 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel15 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel16 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTFPsi1 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFPsi2 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFPsi3 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFPsi4 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jTFPsi5 = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jPanel3 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jLabelAu = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTFAu = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jBtBerechnenAu = new javax.swing.JButton();
        jLabel17 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jPanel2 = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        jLabelAEk = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTFAEk = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jLabelQT = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTFQT = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        jLabelqDr = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        jTFqDr = new javax.swing.JTextField();
        menuBar = new javax.swing.JMenuBar();
        javax.swing.JMenu fileMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        javax.swing.JMenuItem exitMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        javax.swing.JMenu helpMenu = new javax.swing.JMenu();
        javax.swing.JMenuItem aboutMenuItem = new javax.swing.JMenuItem();
        statusPanel = new javax.swing.JPanel();
        javax.swing.JSeparator statusPanelSeparator = new javax.swing.JSeparator();
        statusMessageLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        statusAnimationLabel = new javax.swing.JLabel();
        progressBar = new javax.swing.JProgressBar();

        mainPanel.setName("mainPanel"); // NOI18N

        org.jdesktop.application.ResourceMap resourceMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(trrb.TRRBApp.class).getContext().getResourceMap(TRRBView.class);
        jPanel1.setBorder(javax.swing.BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(null, resourceMap.getString("jPanel1.border.title"), javax.swing.border.TitledBorder.DEFAULT_JUSTIFICATION, javax.swing.border.TitledBorder.DEFAULT_POSITION, new java.awt.Font("DejaVu Sans", 0, 13), resourceMap.getColor("jPanel1.border.titleColor"))); // NOI18N
        jPanel1.setName("jPanel1"); // NOI18N

        jTFFlaeche1.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFFlaeche1.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFFlaeche1.setName("jTFFlaeche1"); // NOI18N

        jTFFlaeche2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFFlaeche2.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFFlaeche2.setName("jTFFlaeche2"); // NOI18N

        jTFFlaeche3.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFFlaeche3.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFFlaeche3.setName("jTFFlaeche3"); // NOI18N

        jTFFlaeche4.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFFlaeche4.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFFlaeche4.setName("jTFFlaeche4"); // NOI18N

        jTFFlaeche5.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFFlaeche5.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFFlaeche5.setName("jTFFlaeche5"); // NOI18N

        jLabel2.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel2.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel2.setName("jLabel2"); // NOI18N

        jLabel3.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel3.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel3.setName("jLabel3"); // NOI18N

        jLabel4.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel4.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel4.setName("jLabel4"); // NOI18N

        jLabel5.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel5.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel5.setName("jLabel5"); // NOI18N

        jLabel6.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel6.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel6.setName("jLabel6"); // NOI18N

        jLabel7.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel7.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel7.setName("jLabel7"); // NOI18N

        jLabel8.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel8.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel8.setName("jLabel8"); // NOI18N

        jLabel9.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel9.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel9.setName("jLabel9"); // NOI18N

        jLabel10.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel10.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel10.setName("jLabel10"); // NOI18N

        jLabel11.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel11.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel11.setName("jLabel11"); // NOI18N

        jLabel12.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel12.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel12.setName("jLabel12"); // NOI18N

        jLabel13.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel13.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel13.setName("jLabel13"); // NOI18N

        jLabel14.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel14.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel14.setName("jLabel14"); // NOI18N

        jLabel15.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel15.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel15.setName("jLabel15"); // NOI18N

        jLabel16.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel16.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel16.setName("jLabel16"); // NOI18N

        jTFPsi1.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFPsi1.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFPsi1.setName("jTFPsi1"); // NOI18N

        jTFPsi2.setName("jTFPsi2"); // NOI18N

        jTFPsi3.setName("jTFPsi3"); // NOI18N

        jTFPsi4.setName("jTFPsi4"); // NOI18N

        jTFPsi5.setName("jTFPsi5"); // NOI18N

        jPanel3.setBorder(javax.swing.BorderFactory.createEtchedBorder());
        jPanel3.setName("jPanel3"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout jPanel3Layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(jPanel3);
        jPanel3.setLayout(jPanel3Layout);
        jPanel3Layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            jPanel3Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGap(0, 304, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );
        jPanel3Layout.setVerticalGroup(
            jPanel3Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGap(0, 8, Short.MAX_VALUE)
        );

        jLabelAu.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabelAu.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabelAu.setName("jLabelAu"); // NOI18N

        jTFAu.setName("jTFAu"); // NOI18N

        jBtBerechnenAu.setText(resourceMap.getString("jBtBerechnenAu.text")); // NOI18N
        jBtBerechnenAu.setName("jBtBerechnenAu"); // NOI18N
        jBtBerechnenAu.addMouseListener(new java.awt.event.MouseAdapter() {
            public void mouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {
                jBtBerechnenAuMouseClicked(evt);
            }
        });

        jLabel17.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabel17.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel17.setName("jLabel17"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout jPanel1Layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(jPanel1);
        jPanel1.setLayout(jPanel1Layout);
        jPanel1Layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(jLabel3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 68, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                            .addComponent(jLabel2)
                            .addComponent(jLabel4)
                            .addComponent(jLabel5)
                            .addComponent(jLabel6))
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
                            .addComponent(jTFFlaeche5)
                            .addComponent(jTFFlaeche2)
                            .addComponent(jTFFlaeche1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 68, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                            .addComponent(jTFFlaeche3)
                            .addComponent(jTFFlaeche4))
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                        .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addComponent(jLabel7)
                            .addComponent(jLabel8)
                            .addComponent(jLabel9)
                            .addComponent(jLabel10)
                            .addComponent(jLabel11))
                        .addGap(30, 30, 30)
                        .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(jLabel16)
                                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                                .addComponent(jTFPsi5, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 51, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(jLabel15)
                                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                                .addComponent(jTFPsi4, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 51, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(jLabel14)
                                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                                .addComponent(jTFPsi3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 51, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(jLabel13)
                                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                                .addComponent(jTFPsi2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 51, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                                .addComponent(jLabel12)
                                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                                .addComponent(jTFPsi1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 51, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))))
                    .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jPanel3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addContainerGap()
                        .addComponent(jLabelAu)
                        .addGap(50, 50, 50)
                        .addComponent(jTFAu, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 99, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addGap(2, 2, 2)
                        .addComponent(jLabel17)
                        .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 30, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                        .addComponent(jBtBerechnenAu)))
                .addContainerGap(javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        jPanel1Layout.setVerticalGroup(
            jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jTFFlaeche1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel2)
                    .addComponent(jLabel7)
                    .addComponent(jLabel12)
                    .addComponent(jTFPsi1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel3)
                    .addComponent(jTFFlaeche2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel8)
                    .addComponent(jLabel13)
                    .addComponent(jTFPsi2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel4)
                    .addComponent(jTFFlaeche3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel9)
                    .addComponent(jLabel14)
                    .addComponent(jTFPsi3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel5)
                    .addComponent(jTFFlaeche4, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel10)
                    .addComponent(jLabel15)
                    .addComponent(jTFPsi4, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel6)
                    .addComponent(jTFFlaeche5, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel11)
                    .addComponent(jLabel16)
                    .addComponent(jTFPsi5, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                .addComponent(jPanel3, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                .addGroup(jPanel1Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jLabelAu)
                    .addComponent(jTFAu, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabel17)
                    .addComponent(jBtBerechnenAu))
                .addContainerGap(javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );

        jLabel1.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.CENTER);
        jLabel1.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabelTitel.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabel1.setBorder(javax.swing.BorderFactory.createMatteBorder(1, 1, 1, 1, resourceMap.getColor("jLabelTitel.border.matteColor"))); // NOI18N
        jLabel1.setName("jLabelTitel"); // NOI18N
        jLabel1.setOpaque(true);

        jPanel2.setBorder(javax.swing.BorderFactory.createTitledBorder(resourceMap.getString("jPanel2.border.title"))); // NOI18N
        jPanel2.setName("jPanel2"); // NOI18N

        jLabelAEk.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabelAEk.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabelAEk.setName("jLabelAEk"); // NOI18N

        jTFAEk.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFAEk.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFAEk.setName("jTFAEk"); // NOI18N

        jLabelQT.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabelQT.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabelQT.setName("jLabelQT"); // NOI18N

        jTFQT.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFQT.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFQT.setName("jTFQT"); // NOI18N

        jLabelqDr.setText(resourceMap.getString("jLabelqDr.text")); // NOI18N
        jLabelqDr.setName("jLabelqDr"); // NOI18N

        jTFqDr.setText(resourceMap.getString("jTFqDr.text")); // NOI18N
        jTFqDr.setName("jTFqDr"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout jPanel2Layout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(jPanel2);
        jPanel2.setLayout(jPanel2Layout);
        jPanel2Layout.setHorizontalGroup(
            jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addComponent(jLabelqDr, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 32, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabelQT)
                    .addComponent(jLabelAEk))
                .addGap(18, 18, 18)
                .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING, false)
                    .addComponent(jTFqDr)
                    .addComponent(jTFQT, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING)
                    .addComponent(jTFAEk, javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.TRAILING, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 58, Short.MAX_VALUE))
                .addContainerGap(263, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        jPanel2Layout.setVerticalGroup(
            jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jTFAEk, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabelAEk))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jTFQT, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabelQT))
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(jPanel2Layout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(jTFqDr, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                    .addComponent(jLabelqDr))
                .addContainerGap(165, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );

        javax.swing.GroupLayout mainPanelLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(mainPanel);
        mainPanel.setLayout(mainPanelLayout);
        mainPanelLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(393, 393, 393)
                        .addComponent(jPanel2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addGap(252, 252, 252)
                        .addComponent(jLabel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 289, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                    .addComponent(jPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addContainerGap(javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE))
        );
        mainPanelLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addGap(26, 26, 26)
                .addComponent(jLabel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 17, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jPanel2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                        .addContainerGap(183, Short.MAX_VALUE))
                    .addGroup(mainPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                        .addComponent(jPanel1, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                        .addContainerGap())))
        );

        menuBar.setName("menuBar"); // NOI18N

        fileMenu.setText(resourceMap.getString("fileMenu.text")); // NOI18N
        fileMenu.setName("fileMenu"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.ActionMap actionMap = org.jdesktop.application.Application.getInstance(trrb.TRRBApp.class).getContext().getActionMap(TRRBView.class, this);
        exitMenuItem.setAction(actionMap.get("quit")); // NOI18N
        exitMenuItem.setName("exitMenuItem"); // NOI18N
        fileMenu.add(exitMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(fileMenu);

        helpMenu.setText(resourceMap.getString("helpMenu.text")); // NOI18N
        helpMenu.setName("helpMenu"); // NOI18N

        aboutMenuItem.setAction(actionMap.get("showAboutBox")); // NOI18N
        aboutMenuItem.setName("aboutMenuItem"); // NOI18N
        helpMenu.add(aboutMenuItem);

        menuBar.add(helpMenu);

        statusPanel.setName("statusPanel"); // NOI18N

        statusPanelSeparator.setName("statusPanelSeparator"); // NOI18N

        statusMessageLabel.setName("statusMessageLabel"); // NOI18N

        statusAnimationLabel.setHorizontalAlignment(javax.swing.SwingConstants.LEFT);
        statusAnimationLabel.setName("statusAnimationLabel"); // NOI18N

        progressBar.setName("progressBar"); // NOI18N

        javax.swing.GroupLayout statusPanelLayout = new javax.swing.GroupLayout(statusPanel);
        statusPanel.setLayout(statusPanelLayout);
        statusPanelLayout.setHorizontalGroup(
            statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addComponent(statusPanelSeparator, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, 800, Short.MAX_VALUE)
            .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addContainerGap()
                .addComponent(statusMessageLabel)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, 616, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addComponent(progressBar, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED)
                .addComponent(statusAnimationLabel)
                .addContainerGap())
        );
        statusPanelLayout.setVerticalGroup(
            statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.LEADING)
            .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createSequentialGroup()
                .addComponent(statusPanelSeparator, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, 2, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE)
                .addPreferredGap(javax.swing.LayoutStyle.ComponentPlacement.RELATED, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, Short.MAX_VALUE)
                .addGroup(statusPanelLayout.createParallelGroup(javax.swing.GroupLayout.Alignment.BASELINE)
                    .addComponent(statusMessageLabel)
                    .addComponent(statusAnimationLabel)
                    .addComponent(progressBar, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.DEFAULT_SIZE, javax.swing.GroupLayout.PREFERRED_SIZE))
                .addGap(3, 3, 3))
        );

        setComponent(mainPanel);
        setMenuBar(menuBar);
        setStatusBar(statusPanel);
    }// </editor-fold>                        

    private void jBtBerechnenAuMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt) {                                            
        // Berechnung von Au mittels AEb * Psib + AEnb * Psinb:
        //Initialisierung der Variablen mit Wandlung der Kommazahlen in Gleitkommazahlen
        AE1 = Double.parseDouble(jTFFlaeche1.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        AE2 = Double.parseDouble(jTFFlaeche2.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        AE3 = Double.parseDouble(jTFFlaeche3.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        AE4 = Double.parseDouble(jTFFlaeche4.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        AE5 = Double.parseDouble(jTFFlaeche5.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        Psi1 = Double.parseDouble(jTFPsi1.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        Psi2 = Double.parseDouble(jTFPsi2.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        Psi3 = Double.parseDouble(jTFPsi3.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        Psi4 = Double.parseDouble(jTFPsi4.getText().replace(',', '.'));
        Psi5 = Double.parseDouble(jTFPsi5.getText().replace(',', '.'));

        Au = AE1*Psi1 + AE2*Psi2 + AE3*Psi3 + AE4*Psi4 + AE5*Psi5;

        }

    }                                           

    // Variables declaration - do not modify                     
    private javax.swing.JButton jBtBerechnenAu;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel1;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel10;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel11;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel12;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel13;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel14;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel15;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel16;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel17;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel2;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel3;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel4;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel5;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel6;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel7;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel8;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabel9;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabelAEk;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabelAu;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabelQT;
    private javax.swing.JLabel jLabelqDr;
    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel1;
    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel2;
    private javax.swing.JPanel jPanel3;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFAEk;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFAu;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFFlaeche1;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFFlaeche2;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFFlaeche3;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFFlaeche4;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFFlaeche5;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFPsi1;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFPsi2;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFPsi3;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFPsi4;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFPsi5;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFQT;
    private javax.swing.JTextField jTFqDr;
    private javax.swing.JPanel mainPanel;
    private javax.swing.JMenuBar menuBar;
    private javax.swing.JProgressBar progressBar;
    private javax.swing.JLabel statusAnimationLabel;
    private javax.swing.JLabel statusMessageLabel;
    private javax.swing.JPanel statusPanel;
    // End of variables declaration                   

    private final Timer messageTimer;
    private final Timer busyIconTimer;
    private final Icon idleIcon;
    private final Icon[] busyIcons = new Icon[15];
    private int busyIconIndex = 0;

    private JDialog aboutBox;

}
```
Sorry, der Code ist sehr lang, aber es geht um die letzten Variablen unterhalb der Methode jBtBerechnenAuMouseClicked(java.awt.event.MouseEvent evt).


----------



## The_S (28. Nov 2008)

Du machst in der jBtBerechnenAuMouseClicked Methode ne Klammer zu viel zu.

GUI-Builder sind böse.


----------



## tommiwe (28. Nov 2008)

Danke. 
Das war es wohl. Ist schon traurig, dass das die GUI nicht anmeckert.
Tja, wenn ich alles ohne GUI könnte, wär ich auch nicht traurig. Aber zur Zeit hilft es mir doch enorm. Und wenn ich eine kleine Applikation schreiben, dann auch was zum "Anfassen".


----------



## The_S (30. Nov 2008)

Du kannst ja gerne ne GUI verwenden, nur keinen Builder dafür verwenden (vorallem am Anfang)


----------

